# Am I pregnant?



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I tested yesterday and today - always clear blue early pregnancy ones. I have not got 4 positives! Today is day 24.

I was given 0.5 ml (250g) of ovitrelle on day 12 then inseminated on day 14.

I tested on day 21 and it was negative.

Am I pregnant?



PS

Day 21 progest 191 + (doesn't measure beyond that, we've been told!) Is this significant?

Thanks AM xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

PPS The positive sign is quite clear, can't even describe it as faint - don't need to hold it up against light to make it out or anything like that!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi AMC1,

Clear blue are >99.9% accurate. 4 false positives in a row would be like finding a snowball in hell  Thise are most definitely BFPs     I'd get yourself to your clinic/GP as soon as possible.

All the best  

Maz x

Sorry not sure what you mean by progest 191+ Is this measured plasma levels of progesterone  This should rise with pregnancy.


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Mazy.

Thanks for your reply. Just did a digital one and it said PREGNANT.

Regarding the progesterone thing - The e-mail said ....

"Your serum progesterone result was greater than 191 which is the best we can hope for as they stop measuring at that level.  This means 
that you have had a good level of ovulation.  Keep your fingers crossed!!"

Does this give an indication of the number of eggsreleased? I don't understand what she means.

I daren't phone my clinic as they told me NOT to test until at least day 28! They would probably just tell me to do it again on day 28. Do you think?

AM xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi AM,

If the HPTs are consistently saying pregnant then I think it's safe to say that you are  I'd do another test and contact your clinic on day 28.

Progesterone levels rise after ovulation and remain high if fertilization and implantation occur. I'm assuming that they are confident that you have ovulated, however I don't know if levels have any correlation with numbers of eggs released. You'd have to ask your clinic about that.

All the best for the next 8months and beyond   

Maz x


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Maz.

Yes i defo ovulated. I was told pregesterone was above 191! That was on day 21 and that the maximum it measures is to 191!!!

AM xxx


----------

